# (GA) (LR) FC AFC FTCH AFTCH Chase Excellent hips, Beautiful Pedigree, Yellow factored



## ripbrewchase (Jan 11, 2017)

FC AFC FTCH AFTCH Chasin the Czar of Riveroak "Chase" is parented by NAFTCH FC AFC He's Czar Nicholas "Nick" X FTCH Pekisko's Triple Threat "Trio." Chase has all field titles, both sides of the border!

Chase is a lovely dog who has done extremely well as my first field trial dog! Chase has excellent hips, normal elbows, is CNM and PRA clear, EIC carrier.

Chase was QAA at 2, and has three Amateur wins in the Minnesota circuit. Chase continues to do well in field trials.

Chase is available for breeding, and is currently in training with Lynn Troy in MN/GA. We have frozen semen available as well.

Please contact Susanna at (204)793-0523 or email [email protected].


----------

